# PC - Schutz viel hilft viel oder weniger ist mehr ?



## AlexandervW (4 August 2008)

Hallo in die Runde, habe folgende Frage:
Auf meinem PC habe ich Avira AntiVir, a-squared und Spybot-SD Resident !
(alles free)
Reicht das fürs Überleben im net oder sollte ich aufrüsten ?

Danke im voraus für eure HILFE.
Gruß, Rainer


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2008)

*AW: PC - Schutz viel hilft viel oder weniger ist mehr ?*

Kein Schutzprogram  ist perfekt. Kostenlose sind  gut aber gerade im Bereich Virenscanner 
nicht so gut wie kostenpflichtige. ( werde mich hüten hier Empfehlungen auszusprechen... )

Der beste Schutz ist immer noch die eigene Vorsicht. z.b immer dreimal nachdenken, 
bevor man unbekannte Links anklickt und  im Zweifel eben nicht.


----------



## bernhard (4 August 2008)

*AW: PC - Schutz viel hilft viel oder weniger ist mehr ?*

Das wichtigste Tool ist Hirn 1.0.


----------



## jupiter (4 August 2008)

*AW: PC - Schutz viel hilft viel oder weniger ist mehr ?*

Auf meinem PC habe ich nur Avira AntiVir. Kann mich nicht beschweren.

Wie aber gesagt kein Virenscanner ist perfekt.


----------



## blowfish (5 August 2008)

*AW: PC - Schutz viel hilft viel oder weniger ist mehr ?*



AlexandervW schrieb:


> Reicht das fürs Überleben im net oder sollte ich aufrüsten ?



Es sollte hier noch betont werden, dass mehrere Antivirenprogramme sogar kontraproduktiv sein können. Da könnte es zu Problemen zwischen zwei Hintergrundwächter kommen. Und vor allen könnte der eine das andere Programm als Schädling indentifizieren und das führt dann zum Absturz.


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2008)

*AW: PC - Schutz viel hilft viel oder weniger ist mehr ?*

Typisches Beispiel einer neuen Virenangriffswelle
heise online - 05.08.08 - Vorsicht vor Angelina-Joline-Videos
Alle Virenscannerhersteller brauchen eine  gewisse Zeit, um Maleware  zu analysieren und über
  Updates entsprechende Signaturen  zur Erkennung downzuloaden.
Mal ist ein Hersteller schneller, mal ein anderer. Es gibt keinerlei  Garantie auf sofortigen Schutz 
gegen neue Viren außer: 


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die üblichen Sicherheitshinweise helfen vor der Infektion: Keine unverlangt zugesandten Dateien in E-Mail-Anhängen öffnen und keine Dateien von dubiosen Webseiten laden und ausführen.


----------



## AlexandervW (5 August 2008)

*AW: PC - Schutz viel hilft viel oder weniger ist mehr ?*

DANKE, das wollte ich hören...war mir aber nicht sicher.,...drum meine Frage


----------



## AlexandervW (5 August 2008)

*AW: PC - Schutz viel hilft viel oder weniger ist mehr ?*

DANKe...bei der Vielzahl von Anbieterrn bist ja echt platt, wenn nicht aus der Branche bist


----------

